

Is Facebook testing a new Tab Bar UI for its iOS app? - yemyat91
http://d.pr/i/CBIN

======
nwh
I can confirm this is true. The resources are in the binary.

    
    
        iOS_TabBarIcon_Messages@2x.png
        iOS_TabBarIcon_More@2x.png
        iOS_TabBarIcon_NewsFeed@2x.png
        iOS_TabBarIcon_Timeline@2x.png
    

<http://imgur.com/a/pVyiT>

There's also a bunch of weird new stuff, like QR codes linking to people's
profiles. In Messenger.app there's a disabled function that lets you message
people that are physically close to you as well.

------
victorology
I actually prefer tabs rather than a slide out navigation. Then again,
Facebook is so complex and has so many features, it would be interesting to
see how they would be able to condense things into 4 or 5 tabs.

------
attheodo
Highly unlikely. How did you manage to get this screenshot if not made-up in
the first place?

~~~
nwh
The images are in the current public Facebook.app, you can confirm this
yourself.

~~~
yemyat91
Do you know of a way to make this appear on any Facebook iOS app?

~~~
nwh
There's an internal settings package which, among other things, enables these
features.

